# Transmission Oil Filter



## DaveCraw (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anybody know the aftermarket part # for the transmission oil filter JD uses on their 2305 compact utility tactor? It has a Tuff Torq tranny. Cannot find any manufacturer that lists a filter for this JD.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

If you could find an aftermarket filter, it would probably be an engine oil filter that some company calls their substitute for the real thing. Engine filters don't filter out small enough particles for transmission use. Sometimes, they have an anti-drainback valve which may prevent the oil flow in some applications. You bought that tractor because you wanted quality. Don't go cheap on its maintenance parts. 
Tuff Torq is a Yanmar company. If you can find a Tuff Torq dealer, you might be able get a filter there.
I don't work for John Deere, but I have been around this equipment for a while.


----------

